# ,
.       :   ,    ,       ,          .    ,   ,       14  2008  -23-,                             .    ,              .
:                ?

----------


## VLDMR

> ,       ,          .    ,


 **         ,         . 

  ,          ,    .             :Stick Out Tongue:  . 

  ,       ,    .   ,   . 

..          ,    .

  ,                 . ,        .  , "  ".
  ,   2009        :Smilie:

----------

,  VLDMR,    .      ,    ,    ,   ,    .         - 12  -  .

----------

**,      12 . ?




> :                ?





> 1.   "        " ( -   )    , ,      ,   ., ** ,              .
> ...................................
> 3.                     ,   .
>                   , ** ,        ,      ,     ,       ,      ,   ..


 ,          ,     (     ).




> ,    ,   ,


   ,    .

----------

[QUOTE= ;52722915]**,      12 . ?

    15      .
        ,     .    -? , ,      ,    .

----------

http://www.assessor.ru/forum/index.php?t=616&st=10

     .

    -23-    ,             24.06.2003 N 153 "              " (   24  2003 . N 4916).  . 40                  ,  ,      .
  ,            . ,      ,    .

 .    ?

----------


## VLDMR

> 15      .


  . , , ,    15   ?
      15     .   (    **  )  . 

  .      ,    . 
 ,   ...

----------

> . , , ,    15   ?
>       15     .   (    **  )  . 
> 
>   .      ,    . 
>  ,   ...


  , ,    .   ,         ,   -  .       ,     "".

----------


## VLDMR

,          .      .
  ,       ,         .

     (    -  ),   ,  ,   ,       .

----------


## VLDMR

> , ,    .   ,         ,   -  .       ,     "".


,     -     ,            . 
  ,        ,   -   .
       .    -   .   **  .
    -      15 ,   -  15 ,     .

   -   30- ,   -  1- .

   -      15 ,  ....  ...  1- .       ( ),   -  ( )...       ...

----------


## VLDMR

+
          16  30     (), , ** ,           16  31     ().

----------

> http://www.assessor.ru/forum/index.php?t=616&st=10


   ,    .




> -23-    ,             24.06.2003 N 153


 



> ...**        24.06.2003 N 153


 




> ,            . ,      ,    .
> 
>  .    ?


 
   "  ", N 8, , 2008 (),
   "  ", N 9, , 2008 (, . 6, 7  )
      ?




> 16  30     (), , ** ,           16  31     ().


..    ,   600 .,   400  ???

**
 ,    ,     .
          ,    "   "...

----------


## VLDMR

> ..    ,   600 .,   400  ???


   ,    ? ,    , . (,      ,       ,   ).

    12 000  (  ,   ?). . 
   ,    .

        .         (.  *#0*),      .              . 
     .   ""  . 

..       - "   .           12 .        15 . ."

----------


## VLDMR

. .      .  ,      .

* *    **     ,             . 
       ...  :Wink:

----------


## Danay

> ...

----------


## VLDMR

> 


       ,    ** ,     "".

----------

> ,    ?


    ,       ( ).

----------


## VLDMR

> ,       ( ).


  ,    .        .

 -  -   **   . 

   - ** ** . 

       -.  :Smilie:

----------

> -.


,            ???  :Smilie:

----------

> .         (.  *#0*),      .              . ."


  ,          ,        .       ,    ,   . ..       -  .     ,   1             
  -    ,        ,  ,    ,

----------

> ..       -  .     ,   1


,        2   ,        :Smilie: )
    (    )       :Smilie:

----------


## 2

> ,        2   ,       )
>     (    )


 , .(  )

----------

> , .(  )


 .
  ,   (  ,  ).  ()  .      ,     .

----------

